# Good water based paint for spraying.



## oakfield (7 Dec 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good water based paint for spraying?

I don't have a dedicated spray booth with extractor and air fed mask so need to stick to water based really.
I have bought a Earlex 5000 and had some good results with it.

I have been asked to paint something and been given the choice of 2 colours, 1 by Dulux and 1 by Fired Earth.
Can anyone recommend either of those, or another manufacturer who will colour match?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## twothumbs (7 Dec 2011)

Take a look at ISF lacquers who do a water based finish and can colour match what you want. They have a good technical phone service.


----------



## johnf (8 Dec 2011)

Mark try Morrells
http://www.morrells.co.uk/products/wood/15


----------



## Woodfinish Man (12 Dec 2011)

Two thumbs is right, ISF have a great waterbased sprayable coating called Aquabuild. It can be matched to any BS, RAL, Farrow & Ball....


----------

